

An Airbnb Host Got Drunk And Let Himself Into The House While I Was Sleeping - shahocean
http://www.businessinsider.in/An-Airbnb-Host-Got-Drunk-And-Let-Himself-Into-The-House-While-A-Business-Insider-Employee-Was-Sleeping/articleshow/37149171.cms

======
withdavidli
First time doing Airbnb last year and then went onto the Hacker Homes in the
bay area. Great time, great hosts.

There are definitely risks involved, but I think less so than on Craigslist.
When went apartment hunting on Craigslist in Boston, the owner of the first
house had to climb in through the window, total mess. I found out from his
friend later that there was probably some residual effects of acid from his
early days....

At least customer service seemed okay. Took down the listing, refund, plus a
$500 credit. Bit slow, maybe, but it's a lot better than dealing with my phone
company.

------
shahocean
So it takes a BI article to get AirBnB to respond?

